# We are here for skyscrapers, aren't we? So...



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

...which are the highest buildings you actually were on top of? 

Mine (total hight or buildings, not observation deck hight)

Empire State Building, NYC - 449 m
WTC (RIP), NYC - 417m
Eiffel Tower, Paris - 324,8m
Olympiaturm, München - 291,28 m
John Hancock Tower, Boston - 241 m
Tower of the Americas, San Antonio - 228,6m
Luzzone Dam, Ticino - 225m
Contra-Dam (James Bond bungy jumping barrage), Ticino - 220m
Tour Montparnasse, Paris - 210m
Itaipu Dam - 196 m
Näsinneula, Tampere - 173m
Edificio Banespa, Sao Paulo - 150m
Cathédrale Notre-Dame, Strasbourg, 143m
Copan, Sao Paulo - 140m
St.Peter, Vatican - 132,5m
Michel, Hamburg - 132m
St.Pauls Cathedral, London - 111m
Torre Mercês, Curitiba - 109,5m
Messeturm, Basel - 105m
Stadshus, Stockholm - 105m
Münster, Bern - 101m
Viadotto della Biaschina, Ticino - 100m


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

I've only been to 2 real skyscrapers:

World Trade Center - New York
Banespa Building - São Paulo

And also, two towers:

CN Tower - Toronto
Skylon Tower - Niagara Falls


----------



## Shanghai City (Jan 22, 2006)

Kuesel said:


> ...which are the highest buildings you actually were on top of?
> 
> Mine (total hight or buildings, not observation deck hight)
> 
> ...



the Empire State Building is 381m-----> :tiasd: 

My list:
CN Tower, 554 m
Taipeh 101, 508 m
Oriental Pearl TV Tower (Shanghai), 486m
Petronas Towers, 452m
Sears Tower, 434 m
Jin Mao, 421 m
2 IFT, 415 m (85 th fl)
WTC (destroyed), 415 m
CITIC Plaza, 391 m 
SHS, 384 m
Empire State Building, 381 m
Central Plaza, 374 m (only 36th fl)
Bank of China Tower, 369 m(66 th fl)
Berlin Fersehturm, 368 m
and so on...

BTW: That´s the official TOP 10 :cheers:


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

WOW 

I posted them with antennas - as in wiki list, sorry.

schmidt: never been on top of the Copan? It's a MUST  and for free, not like the nearby Italia. Just ask at the reception and you will be guided up. It's worthwhile also because of the unique Niemeyer architecture.


----------



## 909 (Oct 22, 2003)

These are the observation decks i have visited.


----------



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)

The Euromast, Rotterdam. Look post above.


----------



## OhioTodd (Jul 25, 2006)

Tallest buildings I have been in:
1. Sears Tower(windows in the observation deck were VERY dirty)
2. WTC  Good views. Also nice because of the outside deck on the roof. RIP.
3. Empire State Building(best by far..incredible from the top at night!)

Also CN Tower..glass floor part scared the shit out of me(this kind of thing usually does not..but it did this time.-freaked me out. I think it may have been because I was kind of sick and queasy that day). Also at the upper most small observation level it was a little unnerving because it was windy that day. Great views of Toronto. Since I was not feeling too well that day I naturally absentmindedly left the camera in the car. lol shit!


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

I have visited quite a few towers, but mostly at base level. Especially if they are office towers with no observation deck, it is difficult to gain access to higher floors. The number of towers that I have *seen* in person is considerably more.

-CN Tower, Toronto (skypod)
-Scotia Plaza, Toronto (28th floor)
-Every major tower in Toronto's financial district (if you consider base level access through the underground PATH system)
-A few other commercial buildings outside of downtown Toronto. 
-John Hancock, Chicago (base level)
-WTC, NYC (base level)
-UN headquarters, NYC (base level)
-2IFC, HK (shopping mall)
-Bank of China, HK (lobby)
-Central Plaza, HK (lobby)
-AIG Tower, HK (lobby)
-Hopewell Centre, HK (60th floor)
-HK Central Library, HK (10th floor)
-X number of residential buildings in HK.


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

I have done the,
Rialto Tower in Melbourne (251m observation level)
Sydney Tower (275m observation deck)

Other than that I have never been more than 8 floors above ground level.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

I've only included the ones above 200m where I've been on top of.

CN Tower, Toronto, Canada - 553m
Oriental Pearl Tower, Shanghai, China - 468m
Sears Tower, Chicago, United States - 442m
Jin Mao Tower, Shanghai, China - 421m
Menara Kuala Lumpur, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia - 421m
World Trade Center, New York, United States - 417m
Empire State Building, New York, United States - 381m
Berliner Fernsehturm, Berlin, Germany - 368m
Stratosphere Tower, Las Vegas, United States - 350m
John Hancock Tower, Chicago, United States - 344m
Macau Tower, Macau, China - 338m
Tokyo Tower, Tokyo, Japan - 333m
Baiyoke Tower II, Bangkok, Thailand - 328m
Eiffel Tower, Paris, France - 325m
Sydney Tower, Sydney, Australia - 309m
Olympiaturm, Munich, Germany - 291 m
Rialto Tower, Melbourne, Australia - 251m
Tokyo City Hall, Tokyo, Japan - 243m
Rheinturm, Dusseldorf, Germany - 241m
Fernsehturm Stuttgart, Stuttgart, Germany - 217m
Fernmeldeturm Mannheim, Mannheim, Germany - 213m
Tour Montparnasse, Paris, France - 210m
Main Tower, Frankfurt, Germany - 200m


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

No skyscrapers. Only:

- Heinrich-Hertz-Turm (TV-Tower) Hamburg, 280m, observation deck at 128m.
- tower of St. Michaelis church, Hamburg, 132m, observation platform at 82m.
- Cocktailbar at the top of the Hotel "Hafen Hamburg" which is a 12-story highrise built on a hill, with a very nice view onto the harbour.
- a cheap 14-storey residential in the suburb I once lived. Also in Hamburg.
- 17-storey dormitory building in....yeah right, Hamburg.
- a 60m high ferris wheel.:lol: 
- tower of St. Petri church, Lübeck, 108m, observation platform at 50m.

As you can see, nothing special in terms of height.


----------



## arlekin_m (Aug 5, 2006)

i've only been to the sears tower observation deck... and indeed, the windows are very dirty


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

My highest was CN tower, Toronto, Canada, 553 m.
:nocrook:


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

This is my top 20 visited in the world, by roof height:

CN Tower, Toronto
Taipei 101, Taipei
2 IFC, Hong Kong
Jin Mao, Shanghai
Oriental Pearl Tower, Shanghai
Ostankino Tele Towerm, Moscow
Empire State Building, NYC
Shun Hing Square, Shenzhen
CITIC Plaza, Guangzhou
Bank of China Tower, Hong Kong
Baiyoke Tower II, Bangkok
Eiffel Tower, Paris
Europaturm, Frankfurt
Plaza 66, Shanghai
Cheung Kong Centre, Hong Kong
GE Building, NYC
Langham Place, Hong Kong
Macau Tower, Macau
Berliner Fernsehturm, Berlin
State Tower, Bangkok

Of course, I have visited numerous observation decks/roof tops in smaller skyscrapers/towers/churches/lighthouses/bridges (etc.) than these. 
The smallest tower on my top 20-list is *247 meters* to the roof top. Who can beat it?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Tel Aviv,Azrieli tower.189m


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

staff said:


> Ostankino Tele Towerm, Moscow


Ostankino should be 2nd as its 540m.


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

staff said:


> This is my top 20 visited in the world, by roof height:
> 
> CN Tower, Toronto
> Taipei 101, Taipei
> ...



I can't but have you been to the top in everyone of them?


----------



## ZimasterX (Aug 19, 2005)

(In order by height)

1. Sears Tower, Chicago
2. World Trade Center, NYC
3. Empire State Building, NYC
4. John Hancock Center, Chicago
5. Moscow State University, Moscow


----------



## DvW (Mar 8, 2005)

I like diagrams! :carrot:


----------



## Erebus555 (Apr 21, 2006)

1. Eiffel Tower, Paris
2. Empire State Building, New York
3. Commerzbank Tower (I have contacts), Frankfurt
4. MainTower, Frankfurt.
5. Berlin Fernseturm or however you spell, Berlin
6. Bank of America Tower, San Francisco (again, I have contacts).

Skyscraper I've been in but not to the top:

1. Chrysler Building, NY
2. Transamerica Pyramid, San Fran
3. Stratosphere Tower, Las Vegas
4. Some ones in Paris (cant name)
5. Henningerturm, Frankfurt
6. Some Japanese Tower in Frankfurt
7. Woolworth Building, NY


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

I have not been on any real skyscraper yet :lol:


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

And countless churches, temples, etc


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Top 3 buildings I've been to the top of:

1. *Empire State Building* - New York (381m)
2. *Eiffel Tower* - Paris (325m)
3. *Westin Peachtree Plaza Hotel* - Atlanta (220m)


Top 3 buildings I've been in, but not to the top:

1. *World Trade Center (South Tower)* - New York (415m)
2. *One Canada Square* (235m)
3. *8 Canada Square* (200m)
= *25 Canada Square* (200m)


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

Highest points I've been on a building: 

1. CN Tower, Toronto, Canada (main observation deck) 330 m
2. Empire State Building, NYC, USA (86th floor) 320 m
3. KL Tower, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia (observation deck) 276 m
4. Sydney Tower, Sydney, Australia (observation deck) 250 m
5. Central Park, Perth, Australia (top floor) ~200 m
6. BankWest Tower, Perth, Australia (top floor) ~190 m
7. Grosvenor Place, Sydney, Australia (top floor) ~175 m
8. MLC Centre, Sydney, Australia ~160 m
9. QV1, Perth, Australia ~150 m
10. AMP Building, Perth, Australia 132 m (notable for it being open air, on the roof, with no parapet! I had to crawl to the edge to take a photo looking down.)










The tallest buildings I have been in or visited (total height / actual height I went to)

1. CN Tower, Toronto, Canada 553 m / 330 m
2. Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia 452 m / 170 m (sky bridge)
3. KL Tower, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia 421 m / 276 m 
4. Empire State Building, NYC, USA 381 m / 320 m
5. Chrysler Building, NYC, USA 319 m / Not applicable
6. Menara Telekom, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia 310 m / Not applicable
7. Sydney Tower, Sydney, Australia 309 m / 250 m
8. American International, NYC, USA 290 m / Not applicable
9. 40 Wall Street, NYC, USA 283 m / Not applicable
10. UOB Plaza, Singapore 280 m / ~150 m (sky lobby)


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

2WTC (NYC) - 1362'/ 415m
empire state building (NYC) - 1250'/ 381m
jpmorgan chase tower (houston) - 1002'/ 305m
wells fargo plaza (houston) - 992'/ 302m
williams tower (houston) - 901'/ 275m
BoA (houston) - 780'/ 238m
heritage plaza (houston) - 762'/ 232m
tower of the americas (san antonio) - 750'/ 229m
westin peachtree (atlanta) - 723'/ 220m

countless shorter ones here in houston...


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Only few skyscrapers, but let me see if I can recall all observation decks...

Donauturm, Vienna
Stephansdom Süd,Vienna
Stephansdom Nord, Vienna
Riesenrad, Vienna
Berg-Isel-Schanze, Innsbruck
Fernsehturm, Berlin
Olympiaturm, Munich
S.Pietro, Rome
Cathedral, Florence
Campanile, Venice
Torre di Quinici, Lucca
Torre de Belem, Lisbon
Elevador de Santa Justa, Lisbon
Sagrada Familia, Barcelona
Holmenkollen, Oslo
London Eye
Torni Hotel, Helsinki
Stadhuset, Stockholm
Coit Tower, SF
Fairmont Hotel, SF
Hancock Tower, Boston
Space Needle, Seattle
Olympic Stadium, Montreal
Sky Tower, Auckland
Sydney Tower
Voortrekker Monument, Pretoria

Strangely enough, I just realized that only one of these buildings in an actual skyscraper...


----------



## Saudi guy (Sep 10, 2005)

the only tower I have been in the NCB Jeddah 120m


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

monkeyronin said:


> Ostankino should be 2nd as its 540m.


It is closed for visitors, you cannot go up anymore!


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

The highest buildings I've been to...

US Bank Tower, Los Angeles 310.3m
Torre Mayor, Mexico City 225.4m
Pemex Tower, Mexico City 221.3
World Trade Center, Mexico City 172m
Torre Latinoamericana, Mexico City 166m


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

Taipei 101, Taipei - 509 m
Oriental Pearl Tower, Shanghai - 467 m
Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur - 452 m
Sears Tower, Chicago - 442 m
Jin Mao Tower, Shanghai - 420 m
2IFC, Hong Kong - 413 m
Shun Hing Square, Shenzhen - 384 m
Empire State Building, New York - 381 m
Bank of China Tower, Hong Kong - 367 m
Stratosphere Tower, Las Vegas - 350 m
Macau Tower, Macau - 338 m
Menara Kuala Lumpur, Kuala Lumpur - 335 m
Sydney Tower, Sydney - 305 m
Baiyoke Tower II, Bangkok - 304 m
Tomorrow Square, Shanghai - 284 m
State Tower, Bangkok - 247 m
International Ocean Shipping Building, Shanghai - 232 m
Hopewell Centre, Hong Kong - 216 m
Radisson Hotel Shanghai New World, Shanghai - 208 m
Thai Wah Tower II, Bangkok - 197 m


----------



## Brendan (Feb 24, 2006)

Telstra Tower, Canberra. - 195.5m
Grosvenor Place, Sydney - 180m
Parliament House, Canberra - 108m
Royal Exchange Building, Sydney - 101m

That is all.


----------



## aussiescraperman (Apr 5, 2005)

i've been up: 

Empire State Building
Rialto
Q1
Sydney Tower


----------



## Tbite (Feb 4, 2006)

Tallest Buildig I've been in is the empire state building


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

tallest building that I've been to the top of is The ESB. Then Chase tower(houston) followed by the GE building. The tallest observation towers I've been in are the CN tower, then The stratosphere tower and then the Washington mounument


----------



## Gandhi (May 31, 2005)

I have been in:

-Colpatria Tower ( Bogota-Colombia) 196 mts
- Cali Tower ( Cali- Colombia) 184 mts
- Parque Central ( Caracas-Venezuela)225 mts
- Empire State Building ( NY - USA) 381 mts
and other buildings that i can´t remember his height in meters, but are height, like the Avianca Building, Bancafe Building ( Bogota), Coltejer Tower ( Medellin) and Corfinanzas Tower ( Caracas, Ven). 

so...in my country, the highest will be the Escollera Tower in Cartagena, with 206 mts ( and the designers are plannig to add a spire, the height could be 236 mts).

kay:


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*The 10 tallest structures I've been to the top of...*

*In order of height are:*

*CN Tower (Toronto)*
*World Trade Center (NYC)*
*Empire State Bldg. (NYC)*
*U. S. Bank Tower (Los Angeles)*
*Miramar InterContinental (Panama City)*
*TransAmerica Pyramid (San Francisco)*
*B of A World Hdqtrs. (San Francisco)*
*Space Needle (Seattle)*
*Stratosphere Tower (Las Vegas)*
*Habour Center (Vancouver, BC)*


----------



## wynngd (Dec 11, 2006)

Mine is in my signature. Not too many...


----------



## Nicolás (Dec 17, 2005)

Let's see...

*"real" skyscrapers*

*Empire State Building*, New York, NY, USA / 381 m
*Top of the Rock (General Electric Building)*, New York, NY, USA / 259 m
*City-Hochhaus-Leipzig*, Leipzig, Saxony, Germany / 142,5 m

*Churches*

*Cologne Cathedral*, Cologne, NRW, Germany / 157 m
*Frauenkirche München*, Munich, Bavaria, Germany / 99 m

*other*

*Völkerschlachtdenkmal*, Leipzig, Saxony, Germany / 91 m

...


----------

